# Die Preise fallen!



## Butragueno (19. September 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mir ist aufgefallen das mit dem VÖ Termin vom neuen Addon die Preise für Epic-Steine am fallen
sind, zumindest auf unserem Server.

Kostete ein Engelssaphir für gut 5 Tagen noch 200 G + sind nun die ersten Angebote um die 100 G im AH, bei anderen sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## Zoina (19. September 2008)

Könnte ja auch an einer Änderung der Dropprate liegen. Evtl. ist ja schon was bekannt, wie es nach dem Patch aussieht?? Dann könnte es leicht möglich sein das alle ihre Gegenstände noch los werden wollen.


----------



## Butragueno (19. September 2008)

Ich denke mal, das viele wissen, dass mit dem Addon neue Steine kommen und bereits die ersten verfügbaren besser sein sollen als die jetztigen epischen. Die Nachfrage wird sinken, aber die Steine sind vorhanden, ergo werden die Steine im Pries sinken. Mir soll es egal sein, außer das ich nun die Mats nicht mehr lagere wenn ich ein vermeindliches Schnäppchen im AH gemacht habe, sondern nur noch auf Bestellung arbeite.


----------



## LordofFrog (20. September 2008)

Also auf Destromath gehen die meistern Rar gems für ca 30g über den tisch. ich bin auf den zug aufgesprungen und verdiene jetzt nochmal richtig kohle bevor das add on kommt. wenn ich abends meine rezepte reinstelle sind sie am nächsten abend fast alle verkauft und das gold fließt in meine taschen. epic gems sind aber wie gewohnt hoch im kurs, etwa bei 130-150 g.


----------



## Rungo (20. September 2008)

hallo also auf Lordearon sidn die Preise auch gefallen. Aber das liegt glaube eher daran das immer mehr Spieler die epic Steine bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2008)

@ Rungo

Das wäre schon ein dummer Zufall, denn die Preise sanken genau an dem Tag wo WotLK angekündigt wurde.


----------



## MoneyGhost (24. September 2008)

Auf Lothar ist der Preisvefall ebenfalls zu sehen. 

Epische Steine gehen für die Hälfte des ursprünglichen Preises weg. Ungewöhnlich ist das ja auch nicht. Viele grüne Steine aus Wotlk kommen schon fast an die jetzigen epischen ran. Wer würde also jetzt noch 500 Gold für einen Stein investieren, dessen besserer Nachfolger in 2 Monaten für 5 Gold (oder so) zu haben ist, weil alle Schleifer wieder skillen müssen


----------



## STL (24. September 2008)

@MoneyGhost:

/signed

EXAKT das ist der Punkt! Ich kaufe auch keine Epischen Steine mehr.. Warum? Ich klopp mich lieber im BG mit der Allianz und hol mir die Steine für Ehre (die nämlich garned schlecht sind!) das bringt viel mehr.. 


OT: Ich wäre dafür, dass die Juwetrinkets nicht mehr BoP sondern BoE werden.. :/ Find die teilweise sehr gut.. Und mal ehrlich? Wozu gibts soviele verschiedene Arten wenn man davon nur max. 4 oder 5 für sich nutzen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht die BoE & hebt dafür ruhig bisserl die Kosten, das is okay. Aber dann würden die au endlich ma Sinn machen! Ich stand schon sooft bei irgendeinem Ruffuzzi oder hatte nen Rnd-Drop und hab mir nur so gedacht: Crap, Mist, brauch ich ned (oder braucht keine Sau) etcpp.. Und warum? Was will i als Hunter mit Spelldmg? NIX! Also wieder ein Rezept, dass nur wenigen was bringt & noch weniger davon sind auch selber Juwes.. Finde Juwe ist noch bisserl undurchdacht..


----------



## Malleus (24. September 2008)

das liegt ziehmlich sicher an wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es wird ja ALLES billiger.
Kräuter, Mats, Gems,
alle wollen ihre bank leeren und ihr goldsäckchen füllen ^^


----------



## STL (24. September 2008)

was aber in hinsicht auf 3.0 doof ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denkt dran, Inschriftenkunde kommt! Sammelt lowiemats, die man braucht, kauft das AH leer & wenn der patch kommt.. *gg* Ich farme schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (25. September 2008)

STL schrieb:


> was aber in hinsicht auf 3.0 doof ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich muss den ganzen scheiß meinem kumpel geben ^^
der will das skillen :>


----------



## STL (25. September 2008)

scheiß auf kumpel! das is ne freie marktwirtschaft! Ausbeutung der Schwachen etc, monopol! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sollen selber farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. September 2008)

STL schrieb:


> @MoneyGhost:
> 
> /signed
> 
> EXAKT das ist der Punkt! Ich kaufe auch keine Epischen Steine mehr.. Warum? Ich klopp mich lieber im BG mit der Allianz und hol mir die Steine für Ehre (die nämlich garned schlecht sind!) das bringt viel mehr..


Das ist Ansichtssache. Viele Steine sind es ja nicht und sie sind nur einmalig anlegbar. Also komplett ausrüsten kann man damit eh nicht.


----------



## STL (25. September 2008)

Jo, dass stimmt auch.. naja.. Juwe ist ja, wie ich iwo schon mal gesagt habe, in meinen Augen noch nicht ganz fertig durchdacht.. Ich denke da mus noch was kommen um den Beruf wirklich vollwertig zu machen.. zB Trinkets ned BoP oder sowas (wäre meine Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder mal mehr Rezepte beim Lehrer bzw höhere dropchance der rezepte.. ich hab nämlich keine Lust 500g+ für n bescheuertes Rezept zu zahlen, bei dem man nicht richtig kalkulieren kann, wann man die Kosten wieder drin hat etc.. Das ist btw meienr Meinung nach der schlechteste Aspekt bei Juwe.. Die ganzen rnd-drop-rezepte.. Sowas mag ich einfach ned.. Bei Ingi zB habe ich viel mehr das gefühl, dass das n vollwertiger Beruf ist a) durch die Spezialisierungen und b) du kriegst so verdammt viel beim Lehrer.. Das is allerdings wiedermal ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zarrack (6. Oktober 2008)

schau dir alchy an 3 sachen wo nur er benutzen darf rest is frei das ist auch beschiss


----------



## Messino (6. Oktober 2008)

naja viele haben noch hero marken mit dem addon sind die nix mehr wert.

hatte noch ca 200 makren über die macht jetzt jeder noch schnell zu gold und kauft die edelsetine für 15 marken
oder urnether und nethervortex die preise fallen ins bodenlose jede will noch seine marken zu gold machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das liegt ganz klar daran oder veile gilden verkaufen die steine noch kann ich mir auch denken


----------



## MoneyGhost (9. Oktober 2008)

Es ist nunmal TBC-Schlussverkauf im Moment angesagt. Da wird nichts mehr verdient, sondern einfach nur noch Gold gemacht. Was sich lohnt sind noch WOW Classic Sachen. Hier könnte man noch Geld machen. Wenn die vom Wert her TBC überstanden haben, überstehen Sie auch WOTLK. 

Beispiel: Mithril, Kupfererz, Aquamarin...die brauch man immer. Aber nen Rar 70er Gem ab WotlK? Tschööööööö


----------



## Logeras (11. Oktober 2008)

Auf Frostmourne fallen die Preise auch rapide. Epic-gems liegen so bei 75-125g. Urnether gibs schon für 10g u. Nethervortex teilweise 100-125g


----------



## Tragoile (14. Oktober 2008)

müsste der Preis für Sonnenpartikel nicht dann auch bald fallen ?

Das wäre mal toll^^


----------



## Esquan (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab vorhin in den Lvl 61 Gürtel meines Twinks nen grünen Epic Stein reingesetzt. Den gab's für 35G im AH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

preise sind runter. aber naja ich verdien immer noch meine 5-10g wenn ich herstelle vor ort.
und gems geschliffen geben immer noch etwas.
sonst halt ich mir das zeugs für lvl eq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch egal


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Butragueno schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das mit dem VÖ Termin vom neuen Addon die Preise für Epic-Steine am fallen
> sind, zumindest auf unserem Server.
> ...




Bei den epischen Steinen kann ich es nicht sagen in Durotan. Aber unsere raren gems sind geschliffen derzeit hundeteuer^^ Habs gestern extra nochmals durchgechekt =)
Was mich natürlich froh macht!


----------



## Jagdfeuer (3. November 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> Bei den epischen Steinen kann ich es nicht sagen in Durotan. Aber unsere raren gems sind geschliffen derzeit hundeteuer^^ Habs gestern extra nochmals durchgechekt =)
> Was mich natürlich froh macht!



Unglaubliche Preise auch auf Lordareon. Erst wurden rare Steine fast hinterher geworfen, jetzt haben sie sich gegenüber der Patchankündigung fast verdoppelt. runenverzierte rubinchen für 90+ Gold. Adamantiterz 40+Gold nach 22-24 Gold/Stack. Es lebe der Juwi-Beruf - nur was mache ich mit all dem Gold?


----------



## Azareus One (3. November 2008)

Esquan schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin in den Lvl 61 Gürtel meines Twinks nen grünen Epic Stein reingesetzt. Den gab's für 35G im AH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grüner Epic-Stein? o_O


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Ein epischer Stein, der in einen gelben und blauen Sockel passt --> grün =)


----------



## rocktboyy (4. November 2008)

Juhu Finazkrise nu auch in wow !!!!


----------



## Versace83 (10. November 2008)

was mich allerdings bei dem Wertverlust der Steine wundert ist, dass die epischen Steine immer günstiger werden. Nun schon bei 60-80 Gold (ungeschliffen) während die blauen ungeschliffenen Steine immer noch auf dem gleichen Preisniveau bleibe. (je nach Steinfarbe 10-50 Gold).


----------



## Lofesto (19. November 2008)

Also auf Teldrassil war der Preisverfall nicht so groß VOR wolk.
Ich habe in 2 Wochen schleifen und im AH verkaufen 5000g Gewinn gemacht (nicht Umsatz! Die mats Kosten sind schon abgezogen).
Epische 120g Ankauf und 180g Verkauf und rare Ankauf 25g Verkauf 45g im AH.
Ging recht gut aber jetzt bei WOLK bekommst du viele rare schon für 10g Ankauf Verkauf max 25g, epische gehen Ankauf 80g Verkauf max 120g.


Der Gewinn pro Stein ging also von 20g/60g auf 15g/40g runter.

Das geht ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem gibt es da ja noch die neuen Steine, womit ich mich aber noch nicht auskenne.


----------



## Wiesenputz (20. November 2008)

Ja, ich habe auch einen Schock bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte ich vorher verkaufen sollen, zum skillen sind die raren nun grau. Und im AH kosten die Rubine selbst nur 20g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, Pech gehabt, was solls :-)


----------

